# NEW TANKS!



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just picked up two new tanks on craigslist.com. I got a 10 gallon and a 20 gallon to go along with my 29 gallon, 2.5 gallon, and my small hex betta tank. Right now I have absolutely no idea want I would like to do with these new tanks. Maybe make one for a breeding tank. I have had mollies and enjoyed when they bred. I also have always wanted a Crayfish. I am kind of on a tight budget seeing that I am broke, so does anyone have any suggestions on what would be some good, cheap things to do with these tanks? I know I have plenty of time to think about it since the have to cycle, but I would enjoy input from everyone, thanks.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Upgrade your betta to better surroundings! How little is the little hex tank?


----------



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

the hex is at least 2.5 gallons, maybe a little bigger. The betta seems very happy in there, but I have been considering putting him in the bigger thank, but then I would have no reason for the smaller thank anymore.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You could do a Dwarf Puffer setup in your 10 gallon. They don't run more than $5 a fish. Also, their favorite food is snails, which makes feeding cheap b/c all you have to do is let one of your tiny tanks become a pest snail tank (the first few snails you can get free from your LFS)


----------



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do already have an abundance of snails in my 29g, so a dwarf puffer is a definite possibility. Do they require brackish?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No they are a 100% freshwater fish.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They don't really do well with other kinds of fish, but you can easily put 2-3 of them in a 10 gallon. I just think they're so cool because their eyes can move separately like a chameleon's, and it makes them look SO intelligent and thoughtful. Especially when considering how best to eviscerate a snail.


----------



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

So do you think it would be ok to keep 3 in my new 10 gallon with some big rocks and some java ferns and java moss?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

giarc721 said:


> So do you think it would be ok to keep 3 in my new 10 gallon with some big rocks and some java ferns and java moss?


Sounds like a nice little tank. Try to get either a male and 2 females, or 3 females as the males are more territorial, though it can be difficult to sex them when they're young.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

that sounds like a good plan. whatever you chose, post some pics when your done decorating. :wink:


----------



## giarc721 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just picked up the tanks, turns out the people di not really know what they were talking about! I got a 20 gallon Eclipse tank, hood, lighting, filter, background, heater, and thermometer..... then a 29 gallon with a hood, lighting, extra lights, under gravel filter, two air pumps, heater, and heat rock (i guess for lizards) all for $35!!!!! I think I am only keeping the 20 gallon. I looked it up and new it is worth $140 alone. So now I am going to need to sell the 29 gallon since I already have one just like it! Now all I have to get is some substrate and let it begin cycling so i can drop my plants and begin to stock it.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL, I want it!!! I think if I set up another tank hubby would yell. A lot.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

dont you hate it when your family wont let you get more tanks? i mean its not like you can have too many! :lol:


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

We have the "too much stuff" syndrome. Hmmm, if I could get rid of the budgies...

Cold day in hell before he'll let that happen


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah in my house we aparently "dont have enough room for another tank" although i could easily move a pile of stuff we dont need and well la!


----------



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

I just bought a new 75 gallon tank for a steal last week (fully equipped for $100) and then today there was a silent auction at my university and I won a brand new, fully equipped, special ordered just for the auction 92 gallon tank for $166. My roommates are starting to get worried...


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

oh my gosh! you are so lucky getting all those tanks for so little money! :shock:


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehe, I've got it in my head that the guest room would be used SO much better as a fish room. But I don't think I really have the heart to ask my boyfriend about it. Especially since he didn't yell once when I flooded the living room the day we moved in. All he said was- hmm, since my computer stuff is going to be in the same room, I think I shall keep it raised a few inches.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Monsterpony said:


> I just bought a new 75 gallon tank for a steal last week (fully equipped for $100) and then today there was a silent auction at my university and I won a brand new, fully equipped, special ordered just for the auction 92 gallon tank for $166. My roommates are starting to get worried...


Worse if you replace all furnitures with tanks. Why need a couch when you can have a tank?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Let's hope I never win the lottery.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i know right? if i won the lottery i would build a whole house for fish tanks!


----------

